# How many remember the old TV Guides?



## Ina (Nov 23, 2014)

I miss getting the Sunday morning news paper.  I never read the sports, food, or entertainment sections.  I would go straight for the comics, as I liked starting my week with a bit of humor.  Then I would spend an hour or so deciding which TV programs I would be able to see for the upcoming week.

Yes I know that cable TV has a guide too, but it was so much easier to pick up the old TV guide to see what I had chosen for the evening.  And so far, I haven't seen a cable guide that lets you see what is available for the entire upcoming week, at least not as easily an the old paper ones did.:love_heart:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 23, 2014)

I miss the old TV Guide too,Ina! I think it`s why I don`t even watch a lot of TV anymore-I never know what`s on. I agree that the cable guide just isn`t the same...


----------



## Ina (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree Mrs. Robinson, I used to think of what was coming on TV each evening while I was doing my job.  Back then my jobs didn't take much of my attention, so remembering what my TV guide had in store for me was a good diversion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

We never got the little magazine TV Guide, but always used the one in the newspaper.  I think the papers still have a page on programs, but I don't think it's very complete, limited hours, etc.  I never know what's on regular TV anymore, just browse through the channels and adjust my rabbit ears when needed.  Hubby has more of a handle on what's on cable, as he's the one who watches it the most.


----------



## Ina (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Sea,
I'm with you on not watching much of todays TV.  Too much violence for me.  Plus watching what everyone has to say online is much more to my liking I am finding out.  Before this year, I always had my head in books.  :wave:


----------



## AprilT (Nov 23, 2014)

I used to look forward to the tv guide that came with the sunday paper, since I rarely ever buy the paper these days, I just go here to the link below, plus the insert that comes with the paper in my area is awful.

You have to set it to your zone and still it's not like having the paper to look, but, I mostly watch while I'm in front of the pc anyway unless it's one of my must see programs and with those, I usually am already aware when they are going to air.

http://tvschedule.zap2it.com/tvlist...4231&setMyPreference=false&lineupId=FL58778:X


----------



## Vivjen (Nov 24, 2014)

Every year, here, the Radio Times brings out a number issue, for two weeks.
every year I buy it, and this is the only TV guide I ever get!
brings back memories too....


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 24, 2014)

Our Saturday paper has a guide for the week, including daytime! I love getting a daily paper! Don't love TV much any more. Too much violence, zombies, just plain crap.


----------



## drifter (Nov 27, 2014)

Our Sunday paper has a guide for the week but the print is so small we need a magnaphying glass strong to see anything. Still roommate says it sometimes beats nothing.


----------

